# ZFS + PAE



## zentigger (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm trying to get ZFS and PAE to work together.  I understand that I can't use load zfs.ko with a PAE kernel, but I can't find a way to statically compile zfs into the kernel.  I've looked at http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=196682, but it is dated and not compatible with 8.3.  Any suggestions?


----------



## phoenix (Oct 13, 2012)

You'll need to upgrade to FreeBSD 10-CURRENT to be able to compile ZFS into the kernel.


----------



## Crest (Oct 13, 2012)

PAE will still limit you to a tiny kernel address space. Do your self a favor and upgrade to AMD64 compatible hardware. ZFS will not work reliably in a 32 bit address space.


----------

